# Newbie - What to expect from 1st appointment



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi there, 
Just found out about this site through a friend. 
We have our 1st appointment next Wednesday and I am starting to get very nervous. Can you give me some insite as to what will happen?
Thanks
Jo


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Jo

Welcome to the site  

Have you had treament/diagnostic elsewhere before going there, if so you will just go through your history etc, they will explain what happens next, and you will have to attend an open evening later on in the plan (nothing to worry about really interesting actually)

Andrea x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

At our intial meeting with Janet Evans I was a bit thrown when she asked me:

"So, why are you here?"  Obviously I knew why I was there but clearly she was looking for something more eloquent than..."Because I want to have a baby"  Anyway I pulled myself together and gave an educated sounding response and then she pretty much went through what we needed to do - basically the check list including blood tests, open evening, ultrasound scan and HyCosy.

Certainly nothing to worry about, it's quite a nice milestone to get under your belt.

Good luck!  Oh and welcome BTW


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Jo,

It's great to see new ppl to chat to ... welcome.

I had my investigations at my local hospital so only bloods were done for DH and I but only him on our first appt. 

Just a tip when you go for your first appt it isn't where the Clinic is so when you go back for further appts etc don't be fooled (like me) you need to go to Clinic then. 

Did this happen to anyone else or just me?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just wana say welcome

things have changed alot since my first appointment and the other are much better to advise you

welcome to this mad world


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

How did your appt go Josie?


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, that was easy! And how increadably nice they all are.
We were referred due to male factor infertility so I escaped this time with just some questions. She is wanting to investigate my husbands problem 1st, so he had a load of bloods done and is to go on Monday to have his semen checked again. If they do find any they will freeze them to be used later. He has also got an appointment with the Urologist there to see if it is going to be possible to use any sperm they may find, that isn't until June but not all that much of a wait.
Hubby acted like a baby with the blood test and moaned the whole way home about how much pain he was in 
I have Crohns Disease and thankfully she doesn't think this or my medication will cause any problems.

Thank you for your replies to my original post, they made me more at ease for today.

Jo


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi jo.. i see you are from newport like me   men are such wimps! at least the ball is rolling now june will be here before you know it ...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

glad your appointment went wll

i agree men are such wimps lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Jo - Men are awful LOL ! if they had to have babies the world would be extinct in no time at all !! LOL

Glad it went well Jo, time will fly now for you, we may cycle together I am in July  

My mum has crohns also  , glad its not gonna affect you 

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ho Josie,

Glad things went well. you're on the road now hun   .... good luck with it all


----------

